
Animal welfare: where we donate, and why it matters - henryaj
https://beta.observablehq.com/@henryaj/where-we-donate-and-why-it-matters
======
Axo-Sal
A really good educational resource for people! It's clearly needed since the
majority don't have a clue about where the most harm is done. So upvote and
share!

